# Frozen crawfish tails?



## JGDean (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm in the process of cleaning out my freezer. I have a pound of cleaned crawfish tails thawing out. Anyone have ideas on what to do with it?


----------



## ironchef (Jul 2, 2006)

JGDean said:
			
		

> I'm in the process of cleaning out my freezer. I have a pound of cleaned crawfish tails thawing out. Anyone have ideas on what to do with it?


 
One of my all-time favorite creole dishes:

http://southernfood.about.com/od/crawfishrecipes/r/bl90214c.htm


----------

